# Best Shetland Sweaters This Year?



## Duvel

Each fall I try to purchase one great new sweater--meaning brand new, not thrifted (although I've certainly picked up a couple of nice sweaters via the thrift thread this fall). Technically, I've already met that goal with my earlier purchase of a very nice PRL cricket sweater, an item that long had been on my "lust list." Nevertheless, I have a hankering for one more great sweater this season, and I've decided it should be a Shetland. 

I've checked out the usual suspects: J. Press, OConnells, Brooks Brothers, LL Bean, and even J. Crew and Lands End. From what I've seen, it looks like OConnells offers the nicest options (and also some of the most expensive).

Is there anybody I'm overlooking?

Any thoughts on preferred colors? I have my eye on the rouge from OConnells in the cable knit.


----------



## gamma68

I recently purchased a Shetland sweater from BB's "Red Fleece" line and think it's a little disappointing. It seems thin and not so warm, so I'm contemplating returning it.

I know this response doesn't fit your "best" criteria, but I wanted to mention it in case you were interested in BB. Just one man's opinion, though.


----------



## 32rollandrock

I'm not sure that I would consider LL Bean, Crew or LE to carry great sweaters. Serviceable, perhaps, but I haven't seen sweaters from them that have the sort of texture and depth of color you get when you go the more expensive routes. One of the reasons I like vintage LE saddle shoulder knit-in-England sweaters so much. They had beautiful colors and filled a hole in that they were light enough to wear comfortably in moderate weather.

Only you can know what you need. I'd base the decision on weight--if you've already got sweaters sufficient for truly cold weather, then look for something lighter, and vice versa. I'd also consider waiting until spring clearance sales. That's how I scored my Shaggy Dog for $100. Now is an expensive time to be stocking up on sweaters.

Finally, this looks interesting: . And machine washable.


----------



## CMDC

Along those lines, here are the Harley offerings at Bahle's. Size availability varies but I've always wanted to try one of these...


----------



## orange fury

I have an LL Bean and a BB Red Fleece, I do like both. I think the biggest downfall with the LLB is the lack of saddle shoulders, but it's still a good sweater IMHO. The RF is on the lighter side, but if I need something heavier I've got the ragg wool, and heavier than that- the Norwegian. O'Connells certainly makes a nicer sweater, but I've never been able to justify the additional expense.


----------



## orange fury

It won't let me edit my post for some reason, but I was going to add this for reference-

Red Fleece:
https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...2-41BA-AA6D-7D46103C5765_zpstg96jpzd.jpg.html

LL Bean (ignore the linen drawstring shorts):
https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...3-4D67-BC2D-F956A13849B0_zpswlc0fwml.jpg.html


----------



## Eric W S

orange fury said:


> I have an LL Bean and a BB Red Fleece, I do like both. I think the biggest downfall with the LLB is the lack of saddle shoulders, but it's still a good sweater IMHO. The RF is on the lighter side, but if I need something heavier I've got the ragg wool, and heavier than that- the Norwegian. O'Connells certainly makes a nicer sweater, but I've never been able to justify the additional expense.


The Harley's are nice. I ordered one as a Christamss present to myself last year. They are on the lighter side and work real well under a coat or sportcoat. They do not compare in thickenss to Press or O'Connell's. So if your expectations are aligned, it's a nice piece to add.


----------



## Duvel

Thanks, all. Great input--I appreciate it all. 

32rollandrock, I hear ya on J. Crew, et al. Nonetheless, I'm always compelled to check, and once in a blue moon, they surprise me. But no, I don't see anything promising in those places this year. At the same time, I could add a Norwegian and a ragg from LLB sometime, but I'm seeking the nicer sweater right now.

And I see the value in waiting on spring sales but I also believe in buying for the season as well, that is, I want to wear it this season not next. So I guess I'll have to pay for that indulgence. Which is not to say that I won't check the spring sales, too, when they come around.

Of all I've seen so far, I think the OConnells line is the best. I'm willing to pry a couple of C-notes from the wallet for a great lifetime kind of sweater now and then.


----------



## 32rollandrock

^^

You live in Iowa. You do not have a Norwegian.

This should be easy.


----------



## Walter Denton

CMDC said:


> Along those lines, here are the Harley offerings at Bahle's. Size availability varies but I've always wanted to try one of these...


I am also a big fan of the Harley of Scotland from Bahle's. At $115 the price is right and the quality is great. In the spring they will go to well below $100.

You can also order directly directly from Harley in Scotland. Their website has many more options included a seamless brushed Shetland.


----------



## Duvel

@32rollandrock, the Norwegian might be a practical sweater, true enough. I'm not about practical right now. I'm about nice.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Duvel said:


> @32rollandrock, the Norwegian might be a practical sweater, true enough. I'm not about practical right now. I'm about nice.


Cop: How long you think he's been lying there?
Coroner: Oh, a day or two, I'd guess. Hard to tell with hypothermia, though. It can take more than 12 hours to die once you collapse.
Cop: Nice sweater, though.


----------



## Duvel

Jeeze! Well, I promise to keep my Baxter State Parka close at hand. And I appreciate your concern for my welfare.


----------



## my19

Walter Denton said:


> I am also a big fan of the Harley of Scotland from Bahle's. At $115 the price is right and the quality is great. In the spring they will go to well below $100.
> 
> You can also order directly directly from Harley in Scotland. Their website has many more options included a seamless brushed Shetland.


I wonder whether the Orvis offering from Harley is the seamless brushed Shetland. Hard to tell from a photo, but the Orvis sweater appears to have more 'texture' (for want of a better word) than the Harleys from Bahle's.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Duvel said:


> Jeeze! Well, I promise to keep my Baxter State Parka close at hand. And I appreciate your concern for my welfare.


No trouble. But you really do need one, and good vintage ones (which some consider preferable to the modern version) can be had for $30 or so on eBay. There really is no excuse.


----------



## Duvel

I agree completely, 32. And it is on my want list.


----------



## Watchman

I once had a Pendleton shawl color shetland wooly that was of the utmost quality......


----------



## Dr. D

My vote goes to the shaggy shetlands at Andover Shop. Virtually identical to the Press Shaggy Dog (down to the interior tags and paper "Made in Scotland" hang tags) with the only significant difference being that Press has extra long sleeves that must be rolled back. Compared to the $230 at Press these Andover's are more reasonably priced at $165. 

However, in January they go on sale for 30% off and with much of winter still to come, they are a great deal for $115. My experience would be to call the Andover location and order over the phone as they have many more colors available than the website suggests.


----------



## xcubbies

*Looks like Dr. D beat me to the punch, but I'll leave this as further endorsement.*

If you want a good Shetland, made in Scotland, I can heartily recommend those from The Andover Shop. They are a little closer in weight and feel to the Shaggy Dogs. They normally have a significant sale after Xmas which tips the balance for me when compared with O'Connells, which are also excellent. I'd recommend calling their Andover, MA shop if your interested. They have a larger inventory and are a little more accessible.


----------



## leisureclass

The Andover Shop shetlands are very nice, but if your shoulders aren't widely set you might consider going elsewhere. The shoulders are not saddle and the set in seams hit me somewhere around mid-bicep. The overall effect was very 1980s, so I did not make a purchase.

As a comparison I've never had this problem with Shaggy Dogs from Press.

All that being said, the best shetlands this year probably aren't from this year anyways - look for vintage McGeorge, Alan Paine, Pringle, Brooks and Press, Drumhor, Braemar, Lord Jeff, Pendleton, etc. etc. etc.


----------



## Dr. D

I just remembered that I took some photos last winter comparing the Press Shaggy Dogs to the Andover Shop version, so here they are.

The navy blue is a Shaggy Dog from 2012
The lovat blue is a Shaggy Dog from 2010
The charcoal is an Andover Shop shetland from early 2014
The pink is an Andover Shop shetland from early 2014 (thanks to ASquire for inspiration)



Things of note:
The interior tags are identical (LOKL) as are the "Made in Scotland" hang tags
The sleeves on the navy Shaggy Dog are clearly much longer than the Andover. When the Shaggy Dog is rolled back to the cuff's hem line they are the same length
The chest sizing is about the same as seen when they are stacked on top of one another. At the time of the picture the navy Shaggy Dog had already been work through 1.5 winters while the charcoal Andover was brand new so accounting for stretch I am going to say the difference is negligible.


----------



## mhardy

Another option is Hunter and Coggins in Asheville, NC. I received one of their Shetlands for Christmas last year and it's very nice. Made in Scotland with saddle shoulders and a reasonable price.

https://hunterandcoggins.com/catalog/hunter-and-coggins-sweaters


----------



## Ekphrastic

mhardy said:


> Another option is Hunter and Coggins in Asheville, NC. I received one of their Shetlands for Christmas last year and it's very nice. Made in Scotland with saddle shoulders and a reasonable price.
> 
> https://hunterandcoggins.com/catalog/hunter-and-coggins-sweaters


You're not the first person to mention those--they're gaining a good reputation, from what I can see. (Haven't tried them, myself.)


----------



## gamma68

leisureclass said:


> All that being said, the best shetlands this year probably aren't from this year anyways - look for vintage McGeorge, Alan Paine, Pringle, Brooks and Press, Drumhor, Braemar, Lord Jeff, Pendleton, etc. etc. etc.


This is the reason why nearly all my sweaters are thrifted. My new Red Fleece doesn't compare to the vintage sweaters I've obtained from thrift shops.


----------



## Ekphrastic

thisfits.me has a pre-programmed search for vintage sweaters; it works pretty well. Actually, just copy and paste this into the eBay search bar: (McGeorge,"Alan Paine",Pringle,"Brooks Brothers",Press,Drumhor,Braemar,"Lord Jeff",Pendleton). You'll have to use the sidebar refinements to get into the sweater category, but you should be able to find something decent.


----------



## Yodan731

O'Connell's for the win. I have 7 from them and try to buy one every year. I can't recommend them enough. Light years beyond my Bean shetlands. I don't own any from Press or Brooks, but tried on the brooks and wasn't impressed. Also, O'C's has a great selection of colors.


----------



## Duvel

Good reminder. Thanks! I don't know why I forgot about them. I visited this nice little shop often when I lived in Asheville.

As an aside, it is sad and a little embarrassing that Iowa City, home of a Big Ten school and my alma mater, has not one decent traditional men's clothing store like a Hunter and Coggins. Back in my day, it had at least a couple. Then again, in all my months back here, I've seen not one student or faculty or staff member who comes close to looking even dressed, let alone well dressed, at least not the way they did "back in my day." It may be a chicken-and-egg proposition--no decent dressers, so no decent men's store; or no decent men's store, so no decent dressers. Anyway, end of rant.



mhardy said:


> Another option is Hunter and Coggins in Asheville, NC. I received one of their Shetlands for Christmas last year and it's very nice. Made in Scotland with saddle shoulders and a reasonable price.
> 
> https://hunterandcoggins.com/catalog/hunter-and-coggins-sweaters


----------



## oxford cloth button down

There are a few options for a new Shetland:

1. O'Connell's (ready to ship)

2. Harley of Scotland (may be a wait depending on size/color)

3. Spirit of Shetland (will be a wait)

Runner Up: Uncle Ralph (ready to ship)

Brooks Brothers was a legitimate option until they decided to put logos on their sweaters. The result is that they are removed from my radar. 

Thrifting things is great, but it does not compare to buying new in my book. If I thrift it is because my scratch is low not because it is what I want to do.


----------



## 32rollandrock

oxford cloth button down said:


> There are a few options for a new Shetland:
> 
> 1. O'Connell's (ready to ship)
> 
> 2. Harley of Scotland (may be a wait depending on size/color)
> 
> 3. Spirit of Shetland (will be a wait)
> 
> Runner Up: Uncle Ralph (ready to ship)
> 
> Brooks Brothers was a legitimate option until they decided to put logos on their sweaters. The result is that they are removed from my radar.
> 
> *Thrifting things is great, but it does not compare to buying new in my book*. If I thrift it is because my scratch is low not because it is what I want to do.


You, obviously, have never thrifted a pair of as-new Alden NST's in shell cordovan for $3. Hard to beat that feeling.


----------



## hardline_42

32rollandrock said:


> You, obviously, have never thrifted a pair of as-new Alden NST's in shell cordovan for $3. Hard to beat that feeling.


Thrifting something new is pretty much the same as buying something new for a really, really, ridiculously good price, no? In most cases, thrifting involves major compromises in fit and lifespan of the item in exchange for significant savings. A score like yours is definitely the exception, not the rule. Now post pics of those NSTs!


----------



## Duvel

OCBD, I concur regarding the Brooks Brothers offerings. Very disappointed to see the logo; ruins it completely for me. 

Regarding thrifts, I generally agree although thrifts definitely have helped out my closet. But I'm careful when I thrift and I try not to compromise. The item has to be in very good or better shape, and if fit and lifespan are not good, it's a pass.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

32rollandrock said:


> You, obviously, have never thrifted a pair of as-new Alden NST's in shell cordovan for $3. Hard to beat that feeling.


I get what you are saying, but I would rather have paid full price for them for a few reasons. The time that it takes to find such an item consists of hundreds of thrifts. I would rather have spent my time doing something else if I had the choice. I could also return them if they did not fit well after the excitement of the find wore off. Last, but definitely not least is that if I could afford to pay full price (not struggle to pay retail as I do now) it says that my life is going in the direction that I want it to.

Essentially I thrift out of necessity, but I am slowly moving to a model where I acquire fewer things, but pay retail. I think that this model may have a better ROI for me. However, if you thrift because it is a hobby I understand that.


----------



## Duvel

I'm with you on this, OCBD. Much like you, I'm moving away from thrifting to paying retail. Careful thrifting has helped fill some important holes in my closet, and I still keep an eye out for a deal, especially via the thrift thread here. But I now much prefer to buy less but buy new, and I'm trying to do this in a planned way... thus my long and growing "lust" list.


----------



## 32rollandrock

hardline_42 said:


> Thrifting something new is pretty much the same as buying something new for a really, really, ridiculously good price, no? In most cases, thrifting involves major compromises in fit and lifespan of the item in exchange for significant savings. A score like yours is definitely the exception, not the rule. Now post pics of those NSTs!


Actually, I have thrifted two pairs of shell NST's, but I cannot post pictures because I sold them for around $500, if memory serves. That's part of why I thrift, but it's the meat-and-potatoes that gets you through--the AE's, the Red Wing boots, the basketball jerseys. All these fetch enough to make it worthwhile. I rarely buy anything for myself because I already have a lot of stuff and I've stepped up my game--I don't need anything else from J. Crew or LL Bean--and I'm a stickler for fit.

I don't think that thrifting necessitates any compromise in fit or durability. If it doesn't fit or it's worn, don't buy it. One of my favorite shirts is a Barbarian rugby shirt I bought at Salvation Army for $2 at least five years ago. I wear it constantly, and it's still going strong. I also have a fair number of Pendleton shirts, none of which I paid more than $5 for. I can't count the number of thrifted shoes I own, all of which fit and are going strong. Can you just order up what you want when you want it? Of course not, but I think that's the only compromise, albeit a significant one. It's basically a matter of being picky, patient and persistent. Dropping in thrifts now and again won't work, you have to go every day, or darn near every day.

If I only thrifted stuff for myself, I would hardly buy anything at all. But I do buy a fair number of things from eBay that I'm pretty sure came from thrift stores or estate sales or the like. Shetland sweaters, for instance. I bought an absolutely mint, no-compromise Ben Silver shetland in July for $27, shipping included. A new one costs $200. Spotted it on my feed that I would never have seen if I wasn't selling thrifted stuff that didn't fit. I didn't get to pick between a whole bunch of colors, sure, but I'm extremely happy with it and consider it as close to perfect as you can get. Also got an Andover Shop shetland in the past year for less than $30, also in spectacular condition, also because I was checking the status of my items for sale. I guess I'm saying it feeds on itself. Personally, I could never pay $200 or more for a new shetland. Even if I did have that kind of expendable income, I couldn't justify it with so many sweaters already in my drawers and so many nice ones out there on the secondary market for much less coin. To each his own.


----------



## gamma68

I've been fortunate to have found a number of really nice Harris Tweeds at the thrifts that were a small fraction of an as-new price, if you could find them new at all. I'm talking about 3/2 sacks with patch pockets and unique patterns/colors that don't seem to be made any longer. And as we know, HT wears like iron and will last many many years when stored properly. So thrifting has its place and that's just one example. DocLivingston can share many more. 

But I also understand the desire to buy new. With that comes peace of mind knowing that returns are always an option. And to OCBD's point, it doesn't suck up as much time from your day.


----------



## orange fury

gamma68 said:


> I've been fortunate to have found a number of really nice Harris Tweeds at the thrifts that were a small fraction of an as-new price, if you could find them new at all. I'm talking about 3/2 sacks with patch pockets and unique patterns/colors that don't seem to be made any longer. And as we know, HT wears like iron and will last many many years when stored properly. So thrifting has its place and that's just one example. DocLivingston can share many more.
> 
> But I also understand the desire to buy new. With that comes peace of mind knowing that returns are always an option. And to OCBD's point, it doesn't suck up as much time from your day.


This was the comment I was going to make. I don't thrift because the thrift stores around me are awful, but I do purchase stuff on eBay that is "vintage": primarily Harris Tweed and ties (and recently, navy 3/2 sacks). I buy Harris Tweed for all the reasons you mentioned (wears like iron, patterns, etc), but a big part of it is that I could never own the number of jackets I have at their retail prices. With that said, Im also very meticulous about fit and condition- but that's why I prefer ebay to true thrifting- options and search preferences.

shoes, shirts, pants, and sweaters I only buy new- it's just a mental block I have lol


----------



## oxford cloth button down

How did I forget to mention my biggest reason for thrifting? Hardline was getting close when he said that it can lead to trying to make items fit that really don't work. 

My biggest reason for moving away from thrifting is that it often leads to buying something that is not quite my style or not the exact color/pattern that I wanted. This is huge for me. I have a good idea of what looks good on me and even clearer idea about what I want to look like. I am a simple man and minimalist in my clothing approach (In the perfect world I only have about 5 sport coats), but exact and thrifting has been interefering with my vision. This is something that I should not compromise just like fit. 


This is all very personal. I am not saying that thrifting is bad. It is not. It can be awesome. It is just not the means to my end


----------



## Topsider

I try to avoid buying something at thrift that I wouldn't be willing to pay retail for.


----------



## Himself

oxford cloth button down said:


> How did I forget to mention my biggest reason for thrifting? Hardline was getting close when he said that it can lead to trying to make items fit that really don't work.
> 
> My biggest reason for moving away from thrifting is that it often leads to buying something that is not quite my style or not the exact color/pattern that I wanted. This is huge for me. I have a good idea of what looks good on me and even clearer idea about what I want to look like. I am a simple man and minimalist in my clothing approach (In the perfect world I only have about 5 sport coats), but exact and thrifting has been interefering with my vision. This is something that I should not compromise just like fit.
> 
> This is all very personal. I am not saying that thrifting is bad. It is not. It can be awesome. It is just not the means to my end


+1 and well said.

I'm glad for the Exchange though, and that others do enjoy thrifting.

Back to shetlands -- I too am bummed about BB logos, but their sweaters are a bit too full for me anyway.


----------



## adoucett

A quick search on Brooks Brothers doesn't seem to turn up these logo'ed Shetlands I'm hearing such disdain for here. 

For this seasons lineup, even the Red Fleece (which are known for frequent logo placement) seem to be lacking any branding on their sweaters. I have seen them in past seasons of course, but this years offerings seem to be completely logo free from what I can see, with the exception of the Red Fleece Merino V-Necks.

Don't be too quick to drop them as a contender!


----------



## ArtVandalay

Ordered a couple of Bean Shetlands -- one in medium, and another in large. It seems I'm currently in between sizes, so both are going back. Which is a shame because I am a huge fan of their Heather Grey.


----------



## mjo_1

I've got a handful of shaggy dogs, and I love the brushed texture, but to me this makes them too casual for work. Do you think the non-brushed O'Connell's models would be a little more biz casual appropriate? I haven't seen one in the flesh. I've got a some birthday money burning a hole in my pocket, and I really need to pick up a work appropriate sweater. (I was thinking a wine colored O'Connell's lambswool?) On the other hand, I've really been itching for a navy O'Connell's cable knit shetland. Could that be ok for a wool pants / button down / occasional sport coat work environment? I'd love to do both but I'd get murdered when the next month's statement arrives.


----------



## Duvel

@ Art, I tend to go up in size rather than down if I am between. Was the large just much too big? Other than size, how is the quality?



ArtVandalay said:


> Ordered a couple of Bean Shetlands -- one in medium, and another in large. It seems I'm currently in between sizes, so both are going back. Which is a shame because I am a huge fan of their Heather Grey.


----------



## orange fury

adoucett said:


> A quick search on Brooks Brothers doesn't seem to turn up these logo'ed Shetlands I'm hearing such disdain for here.
> 
> For this seasons lineup, even the Red Fleece (which are known for frequent logo placement) seem to be lacking any branding on their sweaters. I have seen them in past seasons of course, but this years offerings seem to be completely logo free from what I can see, with the exception of the Red Fleece Merino V-Necks.
> 
> Don't be too quick to drop them as a contender!


The red fleece is the one everyone is talking about- I bought it in blue and it does have a logo, but it's the same color and honestly barely noticeable (to me at least). If you look hard you can see it on the left:

https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...2-41BA-AA6D-7D46103C5765_zpstg96jpzd.jpg.html

I like it. It's not an O'Connell, but it's half the price and fits me well. I consider it a good deal.


----------



## Danny

Yodan731 said:


> O'Connell's for the win. I have 7 from them and try to buy one every year. I can't recommend them enough. Light years beyond my Bean shetlands. I don't own any from Press or Brooks, but tried on the brooks and wasn't impressed. Also, O'C's has a great selection of colors.


There are lots of good ones out there, but IMHO&#8230;.O'Connell's takes the crown...every year.

I saw some Goudie's shetlands in person at House of Bruar a couple years ago and they were really nice and a good price too. If these are the same ones they'd be in my top few rankings:


----------



## Duvel

Yep, I've decided on OConnell's, definitely. I just need to land on a color or two. I think I'm going to spring for the cable knit, in any case.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

adoucett said:


> A quick search on Brooks Brothers doesn't seem to turn up these logo'ed Shetlands I'm hearing such disdain for here.
> 
> For this seasons lineup, even the Red Fleece (which are known for frequent logo placement) seem to be lacking any branding on their sweaters. I have seen them in past seasons of course, but this years offerings seem to be completely logo free from what I can see, with the exception of the Red Fleece Merino V-Necks.
> 
> Don't be too quick to drop them as a contender!


Here is the Red Fleece Shetland ($98.50), it has a logo, and it is actually the only solid Shetland Brooks Brothers offers this season. -


----------



## Duvel

Hunter and Coggins would be my other choice but I am not seeing the color I want, or cable knit. I may go to them next for a second sweater.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Duvel said:


> Hunter and Coggins would be my other choice but I am not seeing the color I want, or cable knit. I may go to them next for a second sweater.


I had Harley email me all their color swatches. They have almost everything that O'Connell's does and a few more. I may have to give them a go.


----------



## Duvel

They look good. Maybe I overlooked it at Hunter but I have my eye on something like the "rouge" that OConnells offers, especially the cable one.


----------



## Duvel

Oh. So they offer more than this in the Shetland? https://hunterandcoggins.com/tops/hunter-coggins-shetland-sweaters


----------



## oxford cloth button down

From here: https://www.harleyofscotland.com/

Their Shetland:

They have a few colors on the site, but to see all the available colors you have to request the shade cards which I posted above.


----------



## Oak City Trad

!!!!!


----------



## Duvel

Apologies, OCBD. Got my wires crossed, obviously.


----------



## CMDC

I ordered one of the Harley shetlands from Bahle's last week. Will report back when it comes.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

If anyone is interested in the colors I posted I would request the cards yourself as the images are much sharper that way. 

CMDC - Good to hear. I look forward to it. I need to wear my O'Connell's a few more times before I can give it a review.

Duvel - No worries at all.


----------



## CMDC

My Harley from Bahle's came today. I like it quite a bit. As others have stated, these are not nearly as heavy as a Shaggy Dog. Also not as thick as some of the LLB offerings of recent years. I like the slightly lighter weight of this a lot, especially given the climate here. This is the "cottage red." Also, very fast shipping.


----------



## orange fury

CMDC said:


> My Harley from Bahle's came today. I like it quite a bit. As others have stated, these are not nearly as heavy as a Shaggy Dog. Also not as thick as some of the LLB offerings of recent years. I like the slightly lighter weight of this a lot, especially given the climate here. This is the "cottage red." Also, very fast shipping.


That is a gorgeous color- after getting one in light blue, I've been wanting something similar to this color next


----------



## fred johnson

A small question: I just thrifted a beautiful light yellow shaggy dog with just a small easily darned hole in the bottom ribbing for $3.99. My previous one and only SD (of the same color actually) wore out in 1970, and I noticed that this one does not have saddle shoulders. God only knows what my first one had as I did not notice such things back then.. My question is did SD"s ever have saddle shoulders? and if so, when did they change, as the current ones, like my thrifted find, certainly do not.


----------



## Danny

fred johnson said:


> A small question: I just thrifted a beautiful light yellow shaggy dog with just a small easily darned hole in the bottom ribbing for $3.99. My previous one and only SD (of the same color actually) wore out in 1970, and I noticed that this one does not have saddle shoulders. God only knows what my first one had as I did not notice such things back then.. My question is did SD"s ever have saddle shoulders? and if so, when did they change, as the current ones, like my thrifted find, certainly do not.


As long as I have been looking at Shaggy Dogs [the last 12 years or so], they've not had saddle shoulders.


----------



## Danny

CMDC said:


> My Harley from Bahle's came today. I like it quite a bit. As others have stated, these are not nearly as heavy as a Shaggy Dog. Also not as thick as some of the LLB offerings of recent years. I like the slightly lighter weight of this a lot, especially given the climate here. This is the "cottage red." Also, very fast shipping.


That looks really nice, and I like the idea of a lighter weight Shetland. I agree...it never really gets cold enough here in Central Maryland to warrant something like the Shaggy Dog thickness.


----------



## gamma68

fred johnson said:


> A small question: I just thrifted a beautiful light yellow shaggy dog with just a small easily darned hole in the bottom ribbing for $3.99. My previous one and only SD (of the same color actually) wore out in 1970, and I noticed that this one does not have saddle shoulders. God only knows what my first one had as I did not notice such things back then.. My question is did SD"s ever have saddle shoulders? and if so, when did they change, as the current ones, like my thrifted find, certainly do not.


Here is an ad for the Shaggy Dog sweater from 1968. The example pictured does not appear to have saddle shoulders. Wish they still cost $17.50, LOL.


----------



## CMDC

^Love the color names. Who the hell would know what some of those are without pictures? Moorat? Bracken?


----------



## Duvel

So many sweaters. So little time (and money).


----------



## Semper Jeep

gamma68 said:


> Here is an ad for the Shaggy Dog sweater from 1968. The example pictured does not appear to have saddle shoulders. Wish they still cost $17.50, LOL.


Based on that price and the CPI, they should only be about $120 these days from J. Press. Talk about rising prices!


----------



## Duvel

@Semper Jeep, that seems, to me, to be true for so much of what we consider good men's clothing. I've long thought that, all things considered, good clothes are much less affordable now. As a poor college student, I still managed to buy very good sweaters and shirts without thinking too much about it. But now, even with a fairly livable income, I have to ponder the decision to buy a new piece of clothing as if it were a major purchase.


----------



## Semper Jeep

Duvel said:


> @Semper Jeep, that seems, to me, to be true for so much of what we consider good men's clothing. I've long thought that, all things considered, good clothes are much less affordable now. As a poor college student, I still managed to buy very good sweaters and shirts without thinking too much about it. But now, even with a fairly livable income, I have to ponder the decision to buy a new piece of clothing as if it were a major purchase.


I will say that many of the clothing items we seem to like here are higher priced today than the CPI or inflation rate would dictate than they were 40+ years ago but the Shaggy Dog seems to be one of the _most_ inflated items I've come across. FWIW, looking at old LL Bean catalogs show their items generally still cost pretty close to what they did in the 1950s and 1960s (of course, that doesn't take changes in quality into account).

A bit of disclosure: I'm an economist, and although pricing and inflation isn't my bag, I still enjoy looking at these types of stats.


----------



## Duvel

Wonder why certain items, like the Shaggy Dog, are so out of line? Many factors, I'm sure. 

One reason I still go to LL Bean is for that reason; overall they seem to hold the price down as much as possible. At the same time, quality might not be as good as the old stuff.

Generally, these days I have to be much more careful with a purchase of a new item. I research a lot, and I watch for sales, e.g., Brooks Brothers shirts are still a good shirt for the money when there's a decent sale. As a poor but carefree student, I just bought something when I thought I needed it.


----------



## gamma68

Duvel said:


> Wonder why certain items, like the Shaggy Dog, are so out of line? Many factors, I'm sure.
> 
> One reason I still go to LL Bean is for that reason; overall they seem to hold the price down as much as possible. At the same time, quality might not be as good as the old stuff.
> 
> Generally, these days I have to be much more careful with a purchase of a new item. I research a lot, and I watch for sales, e.g., Brooks Brothers shirts are still a good shirt for the money when there's a decent sale. As a poor but carefree student, I just bought something when I thought I needed it.


You've hit the nail on the head here. I also do a lot of research and weigh my options carefully before making a new clothing purchase these days.

I guess that's why I thrift so much. I can't justify spending $230 on a Shaggy Dog sweater, as much as I'd like to own one. That amount isn't an insignificant bit of change for me.


----------



## fred johnson

gamma68 said:


> Here is an ad for the Shaggy Dog sweater from 1968. The example pictured does not appear to have saddle shoulders. Wish they still cost $17.50, LOL.


That's the year I bought mine, from J Press in NH. I had been buying the Shetland's from the Yale Co-Op around the corner for $11 and wanted to move up a notch.


----------



## Semper Jeep

I was in a local store at lunchtime to pick up a sportcoat they had ordered for me and noticed that they now carry Harley Shetlands. They were very nice looking and a great weight. They had a purple that I really liked and was tempted by but it wasn't available in my size.


----------



## fred johnson

I believe Ensons in New Haven also carries Harley shetlands.


----------



## WillBarrett

Found today that one of the finer shops in Birmingham is also carrying Harley this year. Look forward to picking one up after the holidays.


----------



## Jman9599

32rollandrock said:


> I'm not sure that I would consider LL Bean, Crew or LE to carry great sweaters. Serviceable, perhaps, but I haven't seen sweaters from them that have the sort of texture and depth of color you get when you go the more expensive routes. One of the reasons I like vintage LE saddle shoulder knit-in-England sweaters so much. They had beautiful colors and filled a hole in that they were light enough to wear comfortably in moderate weather.
> 
> Only you can know what you need. I'd base the decision on weight--if you've already got sweaters sufficient for truly cold weather, then look for something lighter, and vice versa. I'd also consider waiting until spring clearance sales. That's how I scored my Shaggy Dog for $100. Now is an expensive time to be stocking up on sweaters.
> 
> Finally, this looks interesting: . And machine washable.


Why pay Orvis prices when Bahles has them for $115?


----------



## Danny

I think Press started to inflate their prices over normal CPI about 8-10 years ago and have picked up the pace in the last 2-3 years as they've gotten more fashion oriented in their company stance. I remember when I started shopping there the Shaggy Dogs were about $150...I think. That was like 10 years ago.

The relative cost of carrying domestically produced goods is likely much dearer than it would have been up through the 1990's&#8230;.so that explains some of it as well. Of course we see Press sneaking China made stuff into their lineup these days. As with a lot of the other shops we like, you can get items that are made like the good ol' days&#8230;.but you pay for it.



Duvel said:


> Wonder why certain items, like the Shaggy Dog, are so out of line? Many factors, I'm sure.
> 
> One reason I still go to LL Bean is for that reason; overall they seem to hold the price down as much as possible. At the same time, quality might not be as good as the old stuff.
> 
> Generally, these days I have to be much more careful with a purchase of a new item. I research a lot, and I watch for sales, e.g., Brooks Brothers shirts are still a good shirt for the money when there's a decent sale. As a poor but carefree student, I just bought something when I thought I needed it.


----------



## Duvel

Well, I have some very tough decisions on the horizon. I took a look at the LL Bean Shetlands online, and they offer a very affordable way to replenish my sweater shelves. On the other hand, the OConnell sweaters are very nice, and I could afford one realistically at the moment, and two if I were feeling particularly indulgent. Do I go with one expensive, great sweater, or a few less expensive but very good sweaters?

I'm not sure what to do.


----------



## hardline_42

Duvel said:


> Well, I have some very tough decisions on the horizon. I took a look at the LL Bean Shetlands online, and they offer a very affordable way to replenish my sweater shelves. On the other hand, the OConnell sweaters are very nice, and I could afford one realistically at the moment, and two if I were feeling particularly indulgent. Do I go with one expensive, great sweater, or a few less expensive but very good sweaters?
> 
> I'm not sure what to do.


If you NEED a certain quantity of sweaters, buy what fits your budget. However, my recommendation would be to buy one or two of the O'Connell's in a very versatile color (navy, grey) this season and add more in other colors later on as your needs and budget dictate. "Filling in" certain holes in a wardrobe with lesser items usually involves a significant compromise and typically ends up with those items being replaced by better ones eventually, anyway.


----------



## Duvel

Yes, I'm leaning that way. I lust for the OConnells and I merely would like to have the LL Beans.

Thanks, that helps.

I'm actually thinking of going with what probably is an impractical color, the rouge, but it's a color I really like. I can always get practical later on.



hardline_42 said:


> If you NEED a certain quantity of sweaters, buy what fits your budget. However, my recommendation would be to buy one or two of the O'Connell's in a very versatile color (navy, grey) this season and add more in other colors later on as your needs and budget dictate. "Filling in" certain holes in a wardrobe with lesser items usually involves a significant compromise and typically ends up with those items being replaced by better ones eventually, anyway.


----------



## Z.J.P

Duvel said:


> Yes, I'm leaning that way. I lust for the OConnells and I merely would like to have the LL Beans.
> 
> Thanks, that helps.
> 
> I'm actually thinking of going with what probably is an impractical color, the rouge, but it's a color I really like. I can always get practical later on.


Always, always, always go for the fewer better quality pieces over the many cheap, when it comes to knitwear.

My personal rule is: Spend on Suits, Sportcoats, Knits, and Shoes. Save on trousers, shirts, belts, and socks. Ties are always on sale at sometime.


----------



## Yodan731

Duvel said:


> Yes, I'm leaning that way. I lust for the OConnells and I merely would like to have the LL Beans.
> 
> Thanks, that helps.
> 
> I'm actually thinking of going with what probably is an impractical color, the rouge, but it's a color I really like. I can always get practical later on.


Get the great ones. I try to buy one O'Connell's Shetland annually. I have about 7 functional ones right now and some that are pretty tattered and relegated to menial winter labor. The good stuff will pay dividends every time you put it on.

As I sit here, I'm wearing an LL Bean shetland, so even I don't listen to myself 100%.


----------



## Duvel

Thanks, all. I figure one good OConnells a year henceforth, supplemented by the occassional LL Bean. 

Am I totally "wrong" to go with my impractical gut and get the rouge? I am really drawn to it.


----------



## orange fury

Duvel said:


> Thanks, all. I figure one good OConnells a year henceforth, supplemented by the occassional LL Bean.
> 
> Am I totally "wrong" to go with my impractical gut and get the rouge? I am really drawn to it.


I think rouge will go with more than you think. I see it as kind of the sweater equivalent of Nantucket red pants- they'll go with anything khaki or tan would go with. In terms of pants, I think you could wear it with just about any color- I'm thinking khaki chinos and a blue OCBD would be perfect.

also, I'll be the lone voice to vouch for ll bean here: aside from the lack of saddle shoulders, their Shetlands aren't bad at all- I actually like them a lot, and not just for filling out gaps in my collection. At their price point they can't be beat, but you also can't really compare a $40 sweater to a $170 sweater.

I know im alone in this viewpoint, but i personally can't justify 4x the price for an O'Connells Shetland. They're certainly nice, but my LLB got me though last winter admirably, and I expect it to for many more winters. Just my two cents.


----------



## RT-Bone

All of this advice, and I still just ordered a LLB shetland today - the price point is just too good to not stock up. The one I have now has served me well over the past few years.

Though I can afford the O'Connell, I'll put it on my Christmas and/or bonus-gift-to-myself list - perhaps in an "intriguing" color.


----------



## Oak City Trad

LLB shetland is the best value IMHO, albeit in basic hues. The word "staple" comes to mind. 

However, if you wanna trip the lights fantastic with some off-the-wall colors, there are options including but not limited to the Shaggy Dog. I find myself eyeing them then evaluating whether I'd actually wear something like the bright pink one. So far I've been able to get by without it.


----------



## gamma68

Oak City Trad said:


> LLB shetland is the best value IMHO, albeit in basic hues. The word "staple" comes to mind.


The LLB website says its shetlands are "imported." Can anyone tell me what country of manufacture is on the tag for the ones LLB currently offers?


----------



## Danny

gamma68 said:


> The LLB website says its shetlands are "imported." Can anyone tell me what country of manufacture is on the tag for the ones LLB currently offers?


Almost certainly China&#8230;..most of their knitwear comes from China. They used to say knit from British made yarn or something like that, not sure if they still do that, but I am pretty sure the garment manufacture happens in China.


----------



## Owlbass

Hi,

This is is my first post here. I just got an O'Connell shetland without saddle shoulders. It fits great so I'm keeping it but does anyone know if this is old stock or did they stop making their shetlands with saddle shoulders recently? 

Thanks


----------



## gamma68

Semper Jeep said:


> I was in a local store at lunchtime to pick up a sportcoat they had ordered for me and noticed that they now carry Harley Shetlands. They were very nice looking and a great weight. They had a purple that I really liked and was tempted by but it wasn't available in my size.


Just saw your post. What store is carrying the Harley Shetlands? I might drop in to check them out.


----------



## orange fury

gamma68 said:


> The LLB website says its shetlands are "imported." Can anyone tell me what country of manufacture is on the tag for the ones LLB currently offers?


China, as is the LLB Ragg Wool and the Brooks Red Fleece Shetland


----------



## Oak City Trad

gamma68 said:


> The LLB website says its shetlands are "imported." Can anyone tell me what country of manufacture is on the tag for the ones LLB currently offers?


Yep, both my shetland and lambswool cardigan from LLB are tagged Made in China.


----------



## Duvel

Thanks, OF. Good points. My mind is made up on the OConnells Rouge. And I see your points about the LLB sweaters. I should clarify that I do not think they are bad sweaters at all. I will no doubt pick up a few at some point. Seems like right now the OConnells is calling my name, quite loudly!



orange fury said:


> I think rouge will go with more than you think. I see it as kind of the sweater equivalent of Nantucket red pants- they'll go with anything khaki or tan would go with. In terms of pants, I think you could wear it with just about any color- I'm thinking khaki chinos and a blue OCBD would be perfect.
> 
> also, I'll be the lone voice to vouch for ll bean here: aside from the lack of saddle shoulders, their Shetlands aren't bad at all- I actually like them a lot, and not just for filling out gaps in my collection. At their price point they can't be beat, but you also can't really compare a $40 sweater to a $170 sweater.
> 
> I know im alone in this viewpoint, but i personally can't justify 4x the price for an O'Connells Shetland. They're certainly nice, but my LLB got me though last winter admirably, and I expect it to for many more winters. Just my two cents.


----------



## Yodan731

Owlbass said:


> Hi,
> 
> This is is my first post here. I just got an O'Connell shetland without saddle shoulders. It fits great so I'm keeping it but does anyone know if this is old stock or did they stop making their shetlands with saddle shoulders recently?
> 
> Thanks


I've never seen a shetland sweater from them without saddle shoulders. I went in and bought a shetland from them a few weeks ago, it had saddle shoulders and was still in the shipping box from the factory, a new arrival.

I would call an enquire, seriously. Ask for Ethan, he is phenomenal.

Lastly, sure it isn't a lambswool?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## oxford cloth button down

I agree with Yodan. I would email or call Ethan. Their customer service is very good in my experience. I just received a Shetland from them a few weeks ago and it has saddle shoulders.


----------



## Owlbass

Yodan731 said:


> I've never seen a shetland sweater from them without saddle shoulders. I went in and bought a shetland from them a few weeks ago, it had saddle shoulders and was still in the shipping box from the factory, a new arrival.
> 
> I would call an enquire, seriously. Ask for Ethan, he is phenomenal.
> 
> Lastly, sure it isn't a lambswool?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks. I ended up calling but not talking to Ethan. The women who I spoke to said it was probably old stock. It's a size 36, which I'm sure doesn't sell as fast as other sizes. I also ordered a 34 in navy and that had saddle shoulders, but that one was a bit too tight.

It's definitely shetland.


----------



## Semper Jeep

gamma68 said:


> Just saw your post. What store is carrying the Harley Shetlands? I might drop in to check them out.


I saw your PM and answered that before I saw this but just in case there are any other Detroiters here looking, Carl Sterr in Birmingham is carrying the Harley sweaters this year.



orange fury said:


> also, I'll be the lone voice to vouch for ll bean here: aside from the lack of saddle shoulders, their Shetlands aren't bad at all- I actually like them a lot, and not just for filling out gaps in my collection. At their price point they can't be beat, but you also can't really compare a $40 sweater to a $170 sweater.
> 
> I know im alone in this viewpoint, but i personally can't justify 4x the price for an O'Connells Shetland. They're certainly nice, but my LLB got me though last winter admirably, and I expect it to for many more winters. Just my two cents.


Oh you're definitely not alone in your view of LLB Shetlands. I've voiced my love for them on here on multiple occasions. They are definitely a great value and become a downright steal if you can wait until the end of the season sales and can find a color you want in your size on clearance. My green LLB Shetland has been my workhorse sweater the past three or four winters.


----------



## Duvel

If I buy both of the Shetlands currently in my OConnells cart, I will spend close to four C-notes on clothing this month. I shouldn't do this, but this is the only place where I've found both the design and the colors that I want. As awful as this sounds, I'll probably have to buy one this month and wait until next month for the other.


----------



## fred johnson

I recently thrifted 2 shetlands: a Shaggy Dog from J Press and a shetland from Brooks Brothers (without the logo) both are great and at $3.95 each, a real steal. I also pickup up 2 LLB shetlands from the outlet at $44 each, one green heather the other orange heather, both have good weight, nice texture color flakes and fit great. For me it does not make sense to pay the xtra $$ for Press, O'Connells, Harley, etc. after comparing the SD, Brooks and LLB side by side. I also purchased 2 from the LLB website for $49 each and while not as textured as the outlet sweaters they remain a better value.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

fred johnson said:


> I recently thrifted 2 shetlands: a Shaggy Dog from J Press and a shetland from Brooks Brothers (without the logo) both are great and at $3.95 each, a real steal. I also pickup up 2 LLB shetlands from the outlet at $44 each, one green heather the other orange heather, both have good weight, nice texture color flakes and fit great. For me it does not make sense to pay the xtra $$ for Press, O'Connells, Harley, etc. after comparing the SD, Brooks and LLB side by side. I also purchased 2 from the LLB website for $49 each and while not as textured as the outlet sweaters they remain a better value.


Great pick-ups Fred!

It's not only about quality, but size, color, and most importantly time. I have plenty of sweaters. I might need 1 a year now (and NEED is pushing it). You spent a little over $200 on 6 sweaters. You could have easily purchased a Harley's or an O'Connell's. Now for you the 6 sweaters was a better value. For those who don't need 6 sweaters, but only 1 and want a specific color and want that sweater now spending $165 may not seem so expensive.


----------



## Duvel

I'm with Oxford on this. I thrift if I need something. If my heart is set on a specific item that I merely want, it is a luxury item, and I'm willing to be spendy to have it.

It's impossilbe for me to buy a lot of nice clothes all the time. It's very possible for me to buy one or two nice things now and then. I think I appreciate them more that way, too.


----------



## Eric W S

Has anyone picked up a brushed Harley yet? They are tempting, but I am seriously considering OC.


----------



## Duvel

PRL shetlands are down to around $80 with the pre-sale promotion. Just sayin'.


----------



## fred johnson

oxford cloth button down said:


> Great pick-ups Fred!
> 
> It's not only about quality, but size, color, and most importantly time. I have plenty of sweaters. I might need 1 a year now (and NEED is pushing it). You spent a little over $200 on 6 sweaters. You could have easily purchased a Harley's or an O'Connell's. Now for you the 6 sweaters was a better value. For those who don't need 6 sweaters, but only 1 and want a specific color and want that sweater now spending $165 may not seem so expensive.


OCBD,
You are right of course and both the SD and BB shetlands satisfy the "luxury" end being the exact colors I was looking for and do not duplicate the LLB's. Were it not for thrifts I would have gone to Press or O'Connell's or Harley to get them. This time of year I wear a Shetland, tan cords or Bills M1, tartan plaid or solid BD and loafers nearly every week day so having a variety of LLB's ensures good rotation and minimum wear (actually the 4 LLB's from last year are still almost new). I would not expect to buy any more shetlands at any price in my lifetime.


----------



## Duvel

None, ever again? That doesn't sound like much fun.



fred johnson said:


> OCBD,
> You are right of course and both the SD and BB shetlands satisfy the "luxury" end being the exact colors I was looking for and do not duplicate the LLB's. Were it not for thrifts I would have gone to Press or O'Connell's or Harley to get them. This time of year I wear a Shetland, tan cords or Bills M1, tartan plaid or solid BD and loafers nearly every week day so having a variety of LLB's ensures good rotation and minimum wear (actually the 4 LLB's from last year are still almost new). *I would not expect to buy any more shetlands at any price in my lifetime.*


----------



## orange fury

I'm wearing the Brooks RF line Shetland today, and honestly, this sweater is pretty darn decent. It's comfortable, the color looks good, and it fits me well. I don't even notice the logo when I've looked in the mirror- I really don't have any complaints about this piece. Not O'Connells, but it was a good purchase nonetheless IMHO:
https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...C-4C95-848F-8B556B2516FA_zpsqitz8ziv.jpg.html


----------



## oxford cloth button down

orange fury said:


> I'm wearing the Brooks RF line Shetland today, and honestly, this sweater is pretty darn decent. It's comfortable, the color looks good, and it fits me well. I don't even notice the logo when I've looked in the mirror- I really don't have any complaints about this piece. Not O'Connells, but it was a good purchase nonetheless IMHO:
> https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...C-4C95-848F-8B556B2516FA_zpsqitz8ziv.jpg.html


Looks good OF. I would have jumped on one, but I can't justify dropping $100 on a sweater with a logo. I love my logo-less BB Shetlands of the past.


----------



## orange fury

oxford cloth button down said:


> Looks good OF. I would have jumped on one, but I can't justify dropping $100 on a sweater with a logo. I love my logo-less BB Shetlands of the past.


In fairness I wouldn't have spent $100 either, i picked it up for $70/free 2-day shipping


----------



## fred johnson

Duvel said:


> None, ever again? That doesn't sound like much fun.


Lots of other stuff to concentrate on.. let the fun continue with jackets, shoes, ties, shirts..


----------



## WillBarrett

To each his own, but hard to get worked up over a logo that is the same color as the sweater. Wouldn't notice that from more than five feet away.


----------



## Duvel

I tell ya, I am having a lot of difficulty. I've started looking at the Shaggy Dogs and now I'm torn. OConnell's or Shaggy Dog? What would you do?


----------



## hardline_42

Duvel said:


> I tell ya, I am having a lot of difficulty. I've started looking at the Shaggy Dogs and now I'm torn. OConnell's or Shaggy Dog? What would you do?


O'Connell's and a stiff brush.


----------



## orange fury

Duvel said:


> I tell ya, I am having a lot of difficulty. I've started looking at the Shaggy Dogs and now I'm torn. OConnell's or Shaggy Dog? What would you do?


I would go with O'Connell's personally, but I also don't have a huge burning desire to get a Shaggy Dog


----------



## Duvel

To rough it up?



hardline_42 said:


> O'Connell's and a stiff brush.


----------



## Duvel

I'm also struggling with cable knit v. plain.


----------



## gamma68

Duvel said:


> To rough it up?


To "ruff" it up.


----------



## gamma68

WillBarrett said:


> To each his own, but hard to get worked up over a logo that is the same color as the sweater. Wouldn't notice that from more than five feet away.


I have one of the new BB Shetlands with the logo in the same color tone. Honestly, it blends in so well, I've forgotten it's there.


----------



## orange fury

gamma68 said:


> To "ruff" it up.


Hahhhh I see what you did there



Duvel said:


> I'm also struggling with cable knit v. plain.


Plain. Honestly the only thing I would want in anything similar to cable knit is an Aran sweater


----------



## Duvel

I dunno. I like the cable knit OC Shetlands that Billax has sported in some "What are you wearing" posts.



orange fury said:


> Plain. Honestly the only thing I would want in anything similar to cable knit is an Aran sweater


----------



## WillBarrett

Anyone have thoughts on Northern Isles sweaters? I picked up a 80/20 sweater last season while thrifting. It's got reindeer, so it's sort of a winter GTH theme.


----------



## Oak City Trad

Duvel said:


> I dunno. I like the cable knit OC Shetlands that Billax has sported in some "What are you wearing" posts.


Face it, Duve... you're going to eventually own one of each! No need to feel like you've got to pick and choose right now, because over time you'll build your arsenal.

Pick your style (cable, plain, cardigan, etc) and your preferred color for each. Then, treat yourself to one a year. If that gets old, new colors in each style. After that, make us all jealous over on the WAYWT thread. Fish in a barrel, my friend.


----------



## Duvel

Excellent point. Thank you.



Oak City Trad said:


> *Face it, Duve... you're going to eventually own one of each! *No need to feel like you've got to pick and choose right now, because over time you'll build your arsenal.
> 
> Pick your style (cable, plain, cardigan, etc) and your preferred color for each. Then, treat yourself to one a year. If that gets old, new colors in each style. After that, make us all jealous over on the WAYWT thread. Fish in a barrel, my friend.


----------



## Himself

Oak City Trad said:


> Pick your style (cable, plain, cardigan, etc) and your preferred color for each. Then, treat yourself to one a year. If that gets old, new colors in each style. After that, make us all jealous over on the WAYWT thread. Fish in a barrel, my friend.


That we can even get the same thing, year after year -- and continue to enjoy these timeless articles -- isn't this what Trad is about?


----------



## Duvel

Whenever I don't know what to do, I usually don't do anything. But I am leaning toward a fancy-pants cable shetland from O'Connell's. Because I'm fancy.


----------



## Yodan731

Duvel said:


> Whenever I don't know what to do, I usually don't do anything. But I am leaning toward a fancy-pants cable shetland from O'Connell's. Because I'm fancy.


Do it!


----------



## Duvel

I shall, and for several good reasons: 1) I don't really have a very expensive sweater, and it would be nice to have one; 2) My interest in a cable-knit has been rekindled by reading several references to such by Muffy (who mentions it as a Prep staple) and the OPH; and 3) It should be lightweight enough and yet warm enough to work from late fall through early spring. 

And I just think it's darn good looking.


----------



## Eric W S

Duvel said:


> I shall, and for several good reasons: 1) I don't really have a very expensive sweater, and it would be nice to have one; 2) My interest in a cable-knit has been rekindled by reading several references to such by Muffy (who mentions it as a Prep staple) and the OPH; and 3) It should be lightweight enough and yet warm enough to work from late fall through early spring.
> 
> And I just think it's darn good looking.


You should buy it becasue you think it's darn good looking, which it is. No need to justify it with support from Muffy or the OPH.


----------



## Duvel

What Muffy thinks matters greatly to me!


----------



## eagle2250

^^

 Oh no, say it isn't so, Joe!


----------



## sskim3

BAH! I hate threads like this because it makes me add a lot of $$$ to my wants..... I did have a tangent question and I wanted to get input from you guys.... 

Shetland vs Lambswool - Pros and Cons.... The Shetland definitely gets more love here, but I wanted to get input on lambswool as well for comparison.

ALSO.... for those looking for Shaggy Dogs, I found some cool listings on feeBay: 

NWT Recent L w/ Rugby Arm Stripe -- 179 + 5.99 (s+h)


NOS Cable Wool Blue L - $155 + 13 (s+h)


NOS Navy Blue XL - $155 + 13 (s+h)


NOS Tan L - $125 + 13 (s+h)


NOS Navy Blue XL - $125 + 13 (s+h)


----------



## orange fury

Sskim- Lambswool for me is a dressier fabric (more "refined", I guess), where Shetland I see as almost a trad wool version of a sweatshirt. I would wear a lambswool v-neck with a tie, wool dress pants, and laced dress shoes, and I would wear a Shetland with chinos, an OCBD, and Weejuns


----------



## Eric W S

Duvel said:


> What Muffy thinks matters greatly to me!


And you obviously take the OPH as something other that parody as well!


----------



## Charles Dana

orange fury said:


> Shetland I see as almost a trad wool version of a sweatshirt./QUOTE]
> 
> EXTREMELY astute observation. You nailed it.


----------



## Fenster

Interesting stuff for sure.


----------



## Fred G. Unn

Via ThisFits, Bills Khakis shetland sweaters, made in USA, reg $225 on sale for $87.46 with code SFB102314.


----------



## WillBarrett

Duvel said:


> What Muffy thinks matters greatly to me!


I'm scared to disagree with this - she or her husband are probably lurking around.


----------



## Mr Humphries

Any UK stockists of good Shetlands? Laurence Odie? Laurence J Smith? Christian Scott?


----------



## Danny

Mr Humphries said:


> Any UK stockists of good Shetlands? Laurence Odie? Laurence J Smith? Christian Scott?


House of Bruar.


----------



## sporto55

*Shetland Wool Sweaters*



sskim3 said:


> BAH! I hate threads like this because it makes me add a lot of $$$ to my wants..... I did have a tangent question and I wanted to get input from you guys....
> 
> Shetland vs Lambswool - Pros and Cons.... The Shetland definitely gets more love here, but I wanted to get input on lambswool as well for comparison.
> 
> ALSO.... for those looking for Shaggy Dogs, I found some cool listings on feeBay:
> 
> NWT Recent L w/ Rugby Arm Stripe -- 179 + 5.99 (s+h)
> 
> NOS Cable Wool Blue L - $155 + 13 (s+h)
> 
> NOS Navy Blue XL - $155 + 13 (s+h)
> 
> NOS Tan L - $125 + 13 (s+h)
> 
> NOS Navy Blue XL - $125 + 13 (s+h)


Thank you for the EBAY info. I just purchased three Brooks Brothers Shetland Wool sweaters brand new from way back in the 60's with the tags attached. These are the high quality sturdy sweaters.


----------



## sporto55

Shetland vs Lambswool - Pros and Cons.... The Shetland definitely gets more love here, but I wanted to get input on lambswool as well for comparison.
In regards to Shetland. It gives an heir of a time past. It can be worn casually or even semi dress when sported with a tie. It is a matter of preference, but I like the nostalgia it gives along with watching old TV shows from the 60's. Just my opinion.


----------



## Mr Humphries

Danny said:


> House of Bruar.


Thank you, some nice autumnal colours there that will complement the old tweed.


----------



## Yodan731

Looks like Ralph has saddle-shouldered shetlands on sale for 89.99 right now.

https://www.ralphlauren.com/product...b=ln_nodivision_cs_sweaters&parentPage=family

Beware of elbow patches&#8230;although I usually end up throwing on elbow patches once I blow the elbows out anyhow.


----------



## my19

Yodan731 said:


> Looks like Ralph has saddle-shouldered shetlands on sale for 89.99 right now.
> 
> https://www.ralphlauren.com/product...b=ln_nodivision_cs_sweaters&parentPage=family
> 
> Beware of elbow patches&#8230;although I usually end up throwing on elbow patches once I blow the elbows out anyhow.


It appears Ralph has resurrected the old Rugby shetlands from a few years back. They look identical. No logo, either ...


----------



## orange fury

sporto55 said:


> Shetland vs Lambswool - Pros and Cons.... The Shetland definitely gets more love here, but I wanted to get input on lambswool as well for comparison.In regards to Shetland. It gives an heir of a time past. It can be worn casually or even semi dress when sported with a tie. It is a matter of preference, but I like the nostalgia it gives along with watching old TV shows from the 60's. Just my opinion.


Synopsis of what I said earlier:Shetland = trad sweatshirtLambswool = dressierI wear Shetlands with an OCBD/chinos/Weejuns, and I wear lambswool v-necks with a tie and wool trousers.


----------



## tocqueville

Yodan731 said:


> Looks like Ralph has saddle-shouldered shetlands on sale for 89.99 right now.
> 
> https://www.ralphlauren.com/product...b=ln_nodivision_cs_sweaters&parentPage=family
> 
> Beware of elbow patches&#8230;although I usually end up throwing on elbow patches once I blow the elbows out anyhow.


Any reason to favor those over the Harley's from Bahle? Oh, I just noticed that Bahle's prices are higher than I remember...Still, it's not a big price difference. Are the RL worth $90? Is the extra dough for the Harley worth it?


----------



## Duvel

I don't mind the elbow patches on the PRL shetlands. My reservation is that the sweaters look a little thin. Does anyone else think so?


----------



## Oak City Trad

For sweaters, elbow patches are a bit much, IMHO. I have this strange bias toward them, and feel like they belong more so on sportcoats of the hunting variety. Also, that bias includes it being the outermost layer - imagine removing your elbow-patched SC only to reveal your elbow-patched knitwear underneath! Just seems weird.

There's a surprising number of new shetlands with them. It's a letdown when I see what looks like a well-made sweater, good price, 100% wool, etc until... "elbow patches (not pictured)". Happened recently as I was leafing through the latest Woolrich catalog.

For lighter weight shetlands, I'll be keeping an eye on the Harleys. Ralph et al just won't work for me unless they come elbow-patchless.


----------



## Duvel

I understand this bias. I was once biased that way as well. Then, as has happened before, I saw Billax wearing one of these.

To my view, not a bad looking sweater, but if I'm going to spend almost $100 for a sweater, I think I'd rather just go another $100 and get something really good from OConnell's, Andover, and the like.

If it goes on deeper discount, I might pick up one, though.


----------



## hardline_42

The elbow patches on the RL/Rugby Shetlands are easily removable with a little patience and a seam ripper. I know a few members bought the crewnecks during Rugby's final sale (I've only got a shawl cardigan) and can comment on thickness, etc. At $90 for the RL, I'd rather spend the extra $25 for the HoS from Bahle's and get something made in Scotland versus RL's China.


----------



## gamma68

Duvel said:


> I understand this bias. I was once biased that way as well. Then, as has happened before, I saw Billax wearing one of these.
> 
> To my view, not a bad looking sweater, but if I'm going to spend almost $100 for a sweater, I think I'd rather just go another $100 and get something really good from OConnell's, Andover, and the like.
> 
> If it goes on deeper discount, I might pick up one, though.


Have you pulled the trigger on a sweater yet? No offense, but it must be at least a little chilly in your locale by now. By the time you get one, the daisies will be poking through the Iowa soil.


----------



## tocqueville

hardline_42 said:


> At $90 for the RL, I'd rather spend the extra $25 for the HoS from Bahle's and get something made in Scotland versus RL's China.


That's what I was thinking, and I can't quite get my head around the logic of "if I'm going to spend $100, might as well spend $200." Of course, for me, $100 already is a lot of money.

Of course, the Chinese are perfectly capable of making kick-ass sweaters, just as the Scots I'm sure can make real crap, but I tend to assume that in most cases stuff gets off-shored not to provide customers with higher quality for less money but simply acceptable quality for the same money, with a higher profit margin per piece. I have a large collection of Chinese-made Brooks Brothers sweaters (merino and lambs wool) that have not held up particularly well. So all things being equal, I am comfortable with the idea of paying a little more for something Scottish-made. But not 100% more, which I just can't swing. Do we know for a fact that the O'Connells is better than the Harley?

Maybe this is a topic for another thread: in the universe of sub-$100 Chinese shetlands, which are the winners? Woolrich is selling a shetland for about the same price as the RL, and then there's Bean, etc. Which is the safest bet? (I sure wish I had jumped on the STP/Bills deal, but the colors I liked weren't available when I took a look...one has to move fast!)

Here's Woolrich:

Oh, and here's Woolrich on sale for $71 (that's more like it):
https://www.backcountry.com/woolric...ferralID=2bddd72b-6688-11e4-8d82-001b2166becc


----------



## Duvel

Understandable, but it's not your head that has to get around the logic--it's mine. 



tocqueville said:


> That's what I was thinking, and I can't quite get my head around the logic of "if I'm going to spend $100, might as well spend $200." Of course, for me, $100 already is a lot of money.


----------



## Duvel

Ha ha! Yah, I'm running around in a loin cloth. No, I have sweaters, and in fact, I recently picked up a vintage LL Bean Norwegian in preparation for the arctic freeze. I just haven't pulled the trigger on a new Shetland yet. Financially, the Norwegian and some new trousers from Lands' End sidetracked the sweater plans but I hope to get back on course next month. 



gamma68 said:


> Have you pulled the trigger on a sweater yet? No offense, but it must be at least a little chilly in your locale by now. By the time you get one, the daisies will be poking through the Iowa soil.


----------



## orange fury

tocqueville said:


> That's what I was thinking, and I can't quite get my head around the logic of "if I'm going to spend $100, might as well spend $200." Of course, for me, $100 already is a lot of money.
> 
> Of course, the Chinese are perfectly capable of making kick-ass sweaters, just as the Scots I'm sure can make real crap, but I tend to assume that in most cases stuff gets off-shored not to provide customers with higher quality for less money but simply acceptable quality for the same money, with a higher profit margin per piece. I have a large collection of Chinese-made Brooks Brothers sweaters (merino and lambs wool) that have not held up particularly well. So all things being equal, I am comfortable with the idea of paying a little more for something Scottish-made. But not 100% more, which I just can't swing. Do we know for a fact that the O'Connells is better than the Harley?
> 
> Maybe this is a topic for another thread: in the universe of sub-$100 Chinese shetlands, which are the winners? Woolrich is selling a shetland for about the same price as the RL, and then there's Bean, etc. Which is the safest bet? (I sure wish I had jumped on the STP/Bills deal, but the colors I liked weren't available when I took a look...one has to move fast!)
> 
> Here's Woolrich:
> 
> Oh, and here's Woolrich on sale for $71 (that's more like it):
> https://www.backcountry.com/woolric...ferralID=2bddd72b-6688-11e4-8d82-001b2166becc


I was thinking about pulling the trigger on the green Woolrich until I saw the elbow patches. No can do, unfortunately.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Oak City Trad said:


> For sweaters, elbow patches are a bit much, IMHO. I have this strange bias toward them, and feel like they belong more so on sportcoats of the hunting variety. Also, that bias includes it being the outermost layer - imagine removing your elbow-patched SC only to reveal your elbow-patched knitwear underneath! Just seems weird.
> 
> There's a surprising number of new shetlands with them. It's a letdown when I see what looks like a well-made sweater, good price, 100% wool, etc until... "elbow patches (not pictured)". Happened recently as I was leafing through the latest Woolrich catalog.
> 
> For lighter weight shetlands, I'll be keeping an eye on the Harleys. *Ralph et al just won't work for me unless they come elbow-patchless*.


Agreed. Those patches make it look like the wearer accidentally dipped his elbows into doggie doo.


----------



## hardline_42

orange fury said:


> I was thinking about pulling the trigger on the green Woolrich until I saw the elbow patches. No can do, unfortunately.





32rollandrock said:


> Agreed. Those patches make it look like the wearer accidentally dipped his elbows into doggie doo.


Seriously though, this isn't worth throwing the sweaters out of the running. It's literally a five minute job per side to remove the patches and the end result looks like they were never there.


----------



## Mr Humphries

Newly arrived. Christian Scott Shetland in Asparagus.


----------



## universitystripe

As quick as my shetlands wear out at the elbows, elbow patches are simply a part of life for me. 

Two years is about what I'm getting out of mine before they give. And that's with a Shaggy Dog and vintage Made in Scotland Brooks Brothers.


----------



## 32rollandrock

universitystripe said:


> As quick as my shetlands wear out at the elbows, elbow patches are simply a part of life for me.
> 
> Two years is about what I'm getting out of mine before they give. And that's with a Shaggy Dog and vintage Made in Scotland Brooks Brothers.


In Tennessee?


----------



## hardline_42

universitystripe said:


> As quick as my shetlands wear out at the elbows, elbow patches are simply a part of life for me.
> 
> Two years is about what I'm getting out of mine before they give. And that's with a Shaggy Dog and vintage Made in Scotland Brooks Brothers.


Why not just darn the elbows like you would a pair of wool socks?


----------



## Duvel

I don't think I have ever had a sweater wear through at the elbows.



universitystripe said:


> As quick as my shetlands wear out at the elbows, elbow patches are simply a part of life for me.
> 
> Two years is about what I'm getting out of mine before they give. And that's with a Shaggy Dog and vintage Made in Scotland Brooks Brothers.


----------



## universitystripe

Really? It must be how my work station is designed. To type, I have to rest my forearms on the arms of my office chair. 

I may need to invest in some chair arm cushions.


----------



## 32rollandrock

universitystripe said:


> Really? It must be how my work station is designed. To type, I have to rest my forearms on the arms of my office chair.
> 
> I may need to invest in some chair arm cushions.


You must work in an igloo. I could never wear a Shaggy Dog indoors.


----------



## universitystripe

:icon_scratch: So where do you all wear them? Throw them on before you go outside, under a coat, and then remove them upon re-entering? Football games? 

I guess I'm just cold natured.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

universitystripe said:


> :icon_scratch: So where do you all wear them? Throw them on before you go outside, under a coat, and then remove them upon re-entering? Football games?
> 
> I guess I'm just cold natured.


Exactly this. I think of sweaters primarily as outerwear. I wear them like a jacket. However, my office is usually sub 60 degrees for the first few hours of the day and I usually keep it on for a little while when it is this cold inside. I think that you can wear a sweater multiple days a week if this is how you plan on using it.


----------



## Z.J.P

I live in TN and wear Shetlands indoors and out with little problem. I run pretty hot most of the time.

Granted, I don't have a Shaggy Dog.


----------



## my19

Z.J.P said:


> I live in TN and wear Shetlands indoors and out with little problem. I run pretty hot most of the time.
> 
> Granted, I don't have a Shaggy Dog.


Same with me. Wearing an Aran hand-knit today in the office. Perfectly comfortable in our not-very insulated building. Yesterday it was a Rugby Shetland.


----------



## Duvel

For me, the sweater is situational. If I'm hot, I take it off. If I'm cold, I leave it on.


----------



## Himself

Duvel said:


> I don't think I have ever had a sweater wear through at the elbows.


Mine get stretched out and pilled beyond presentable before the elbows wear through.


----------



## Duvel

Yes. The comment had me checking how I type, because my job is primarily working at a computer or sometimes writing out in longhand. My elbows don't come close to resting on the desk; only my wrists rest on the desk and at times much of my forearm but not my elbows directly. I probably don't practice the best typing posture, but I can't see how I'd type or work the mouse with my elbows on the desk.


----------



## universitystripe

Not to hijack the thread, but this is the perpetrator in my case. My arms come no where near even reaching the desk. Instead, my forearms must rest on the chair arms for support when typing.

Apparently this is a fairly common problem referred to as "internet elbow," the scourge of fine sweaters and shirts throughout America.


----------



## Duvel

I see. Well, that would make sense. Any chair I use for working at the computer, here and at home, has very short arms. So _my _human arms sit forward of the chair's arms and short of the desktop, sort of hanging out there in space, as it were. I seem to be always leaning forward into my computer--my boss's perception that I am always working intensely may owe to that default posture, as a matter of fact.


----------



## Conservative87

What do all of you think of this item 

I've been seeing more and more slim-fitting shetlands.


----------



## apollotrader

You might try Cordings in the UK.


----------



## mjo_1

As I said elsewhere, I just got my first O'Connell's shetland for Christmas. I must say it is certainly all that everyone here said it would be. If you're on the fence, definitely go for it.

My only experience with shetlands to this point has been with Shaggy Dogs. I still love the 3 I have, but I can see the O'Connell's model being more wearable/versatile because it's not quite so thick and hot. I think O'Connell's will be my go-to for any future shetland needs.


----------



## Z.J.P

Conservative87 said:


> What do all of you think of this item
> 
> I've been seeing more and more slim-fitting shetlands.


I hate saying things like this but if Anderson & Sheppard sell it, it is good stuff.


----------



## Duvel

It is the one Shetland I will buy this winter.



mjo_1 said:


> As I said elsewhere, I just got my first O'Connell's shetland for Christmas. I must say it is certainly all that everyone here said it would be. If you're on the fence, definitely go for it.
> 
> My only experience with shetlands to this point has been with Shaggy Dogs. I still love the 3 I have, but I can see the O'Connell's model being more wearable/versatile because it's not quite so thick and hot. I think O'Connell's will be my go-to for any future shetland needs.


----------



## orange fury

Duvel said:


> It is the one Shetland I will buy this winter.


For some reason I thought you had purchased one already. What color are you leaning towards?


----------



## Duvel

Not yet. Part of the problem is financing my other purchases this fall--I can't have everything, at least not all at once.

But maybe a bigger part of the problem is indecisiveness. I can't decide between something more GTH like a pink or something more subdued like a light or medium blue. I definitely want a cable Shetland though--that much is decided.



orange fury said:


> For some reason I thought you had purchased one already. What color are you leaning towards?


----------



## orange fury

Duvel said:


> Not yet. Part of the problem is financing my other purchases this fall--I can't have everything, at least not all at once.
> 
> But maybe a bigger part of the problem is indecisiveness. I can't decide between something more GTH like a pink or something more subdued like a light or medium blue. I definitely want a cable Shetland though--that much is decided.


I would go for the blue first. Both are versatile colors, but I think the blue is slightly more versatile (also, pink is more "memorable" IMO, so I don't think you'd be able to wear it as much without people noticing).

Personally, I'd really like a pink Shetland and will probably purchase one at some point. With that said, I already have a gray, navy, forest green ("spruce"), light blue, and red Shetland, in addition to an oatmeal ragg wool, so i already have most bases covered in terms of sweaters.


----------



## Duvel

Thanks, OF. As I've decided that my new Shetlands will be all O'Connell's it may take a while to build a collection like yours. I figure I've got a few years left to do that.


----------



## Yodan731

Duvel, I've got about 11 Shetlands now, of which I believe 7 are O'Connell's, I'm never buying another non-O'Connell's one again either. I'll just replace these as they die off. 

Just try to buy one a year, thats been my plan, and it has worked out well. Eventually, you'll realize you have too many and that you need to build more shelves for sweater storage. With about 20 total wool sweaters, I'm lucky that I have a cedar closet or I wouldn't know what to do with them all in the summer.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Duvel

Yodan, do you have cable, regular, a mix?


----------



## Yodan731

I don't have any cables, but I've seen them in person and they are nice. I wouldn't mind picking one up, but I'm trying to restrain myself from more sweater purchases. I have Navy, Charcoal, Light Grey, Red, Orange (x2, one is a shawl), Light Green, Dark Green, Oatmeal, Fair Isle, and White.

Beyond Shetlands, I have their Aran sweater, tan cashmere v-neck and a heavy navy cardigan. Beyond that I have about 10 or so lighter weight v-neck merino and lambswool sweaters from various other stores. I have too many sweaters. I need to stop….


----------



## CLTesquire

I had never had a Shetland until this year. I had narrowed my choices to a Shaggy Dog, one from O'Connell's, or the Bill's Khakis version. I had heard that the Shaggy Dog was very warm and varied in size from year to year so that was out. The Bill's is made in the USA, which sounds fine, but seems weird in regards to Shetland, which in my opinion should be made in Scotland. So I went with O'Connell's, which was the cheapest in regular price by far and almost cheaper than the Bill's when they're on sale. I purchased the navy version, non-cabled, and have been exceedingly pleased. It's a great fit, warm but not too warm, and is obviously well constructed. I can see myself getting one of these per year for the foreseeable future.


----------



## hml999

Duvet, I picked up a beautiful pink crewneck last year at Paul Stuart. I never fail to get a compliment or two whenever I wear it. I say go for it. You won't look back. 

BTW, anyone know PS's sweater source? Mine is 100% wool though not labeled Shetland (but it sure looks like it).


----------



## WillBarrett

Sid Mashburn has a beautiful heathered pink Shetland.


----------



## Duvel

Thanks. Pink is definitely the choice for me. I'm not much interested in the "safer" color choices. I like things that add a little pop of color to the wardrobe.


----------



## KJD89

I just got a dark charcoal Shetland from O'Connells, and I don't understand how anyone could want something slimmer. Close fitting in the chest and sleeves, looser around the waist. If it were any tighter, it'd be a base layer.
I might just get one every winter from now on. It's fantastic.
That said, I was expecting it to be a little bit looser - I have a brown/orange marl shetland that I thrifted in the fall that I really like the fit on, but it doesn't say anything on the tag except for 'SHETLAND WOOL".


----------



## Duvel

Can you put the sizing in context a bit? What is your usual suit jacket or blazer size, and what size is your sweater? Thanks.



KJD89 said:


> I just got a dark charcoal Shetland from O'Connells, and I don't understand how anyone could want something slimmer. Close fitting in the chest and sleeves, looser around the waist. If it were any tighter, it'd be a base layer.
> I might just get one every winter from now on. It's fantastic.
> That said, I was expecting it to be a little bit looser - I have a brown/orange marl shetland that I thrifted in the fall that I really like the fit on, but it doesn't say anything on the tag except for 'SHETLAND WOOL".


----------



## HerrDavid

I recently received an O'Connell's shetland as a present and I would definitely follow the recommendation to size-up. 

Depending on maker, my jacket size is anywhere from 36 (Press) to 38 (modern Brooks); and sure enough a sz 40 O'Connell's shetland fits me extremely well. As a smaller fella (5'7, 130lb) I was wary of a 40, but O'Connell's know what they're talking about! (Whodathunkit? )

For what it's worth, I'd say the 40 is roughly on par with LLB's shetland in size small (perhaps a touch more snug).


----------



## Yodan731

I'm 5'10, 170 and normally wear a 38-40R jacket. I wear a 40 O'C Shetland and like it. I think the fit will depend on personal preference to a large degree. I consider their 40 to be equal to a LL Bean medium.


----------



## KJD89

Duvel said:


> Can you put the sizing in context a bit? What is your usual suit jacket or blazer size, and what size is your sweater? Thanks.


I typically wear a 41R, and I got the 42. Here's a bathroom pic with some festive decorations. Dark charcoal over a shirt that is not long enough for me.


----------



## CLTesquire

I wear a 42R BB Madison jacket and a 43R BB Fitzgerald jacket. I went with the 44 in the O'Connell's shetland and it's perfect for me layered over an OCBD. I wouldn't want it any tighter.


----------



## Duvel

Great sizing info, everyone. Thanks.


----------



## JLAnderson

So far as weight of the wool and the construction of the product, J. Press' Shaggy Dog simply can not be topped. It's made by Laurence Odie Knitwear Ltd., one of the top weavers in Scotland. The fact that the price has risen from $150 in 2008 to $230 this year is another matter, though. Is it gouging? Perhaps, but to my mind, the sweater is worth it.


----------



## Duvel

I wouldn't mind a Shaggy Dog but I really prefer the look of OConnell's cable-knit Shetland.


----------



## gamma68

Duvel said:


> I wouldn't mind a Shaggy Dog but I really prefer the look of OConnell's cable-knit Shetland.


The question remains: will you ever buy one? 

This thread is one day shy of three months old.


----------



## CLTesquire

gamma68 said:


> The question remains: will you ever buy one?
> 
> This thread is one day shy of three months old.


Call him out! It won't be cold too much longer...


----------



## Duvel

That is the $195 question! I'll be sure to keep you posted.



gamma68 said:


> The question remains: will you ever buy one?
> 
> This thread is one day shy of three months old.


----------



## RT-Bone

Yodan731 said:


> I'm 5'10, 170 and normally wear a 38-40R jacket. I wear a 40 O'C Shetland and like it. I think the fit will depend on personal preference to a large degree. I consider their 40 to be equal to a LL Bean medium.


I'm roughly the same size at you, and I have the 38 from O'C - fits great. I also wear size small from LLB.


----------



## Yodan731

RT-Bone said:


> I'm roughly the same size at you, and I have the 38 from O'C - fits great. I also wear size small from LLB.


Different strokes for different folks!


----------



## RT-Bone

Yodan731 said:


> Different strokes for different folks!


 Ha, true. Though, I'm sure a 40 would work well for me, too. Given that mine was a gift, and I decided not to mess with trying to order another size for comparison.


----------



## rodneytrousers

Does anyone know the pit-to-pit and sleeve length differences between O'Connell's size 38 and 40? I've been eyeing up the navy cable knit Shetland for a while and I'm sure the 40 would work (I'm a 38 jacket), but I'm curious of the differences. I have a brushed Shetland from the Andover Shop which fits quite well and would be perfect if the arms/armholes were slightly more narrow, but that's more nitpicky on my part than anything.


----------



## HerrDavid

I don't have the sleeve length measurements ready to hand, but I know that the labeled size is the actual chest measurement (unlike with sport coats). So a 38 is 19 inches across the chest, a 40 is 20 inches, and so on.


----------



## Yodan731

I just measured up a 40 and it came in at 21 inches p2p and 34 inch sleeve. It wasn't a new sweater, so take that for what it's worth.


----------



## rodneytrousers

Thanks, those are both very helpful! I'm monkey-armed so I'm used to sweater sleeves not quite reaching, but it sounds like a 40 may be ideal - as O'Connell's suggests in the first place. Although, verifying before buying puts me more at ease.


----------



## Yodan731

Ethan would measure up a new one for you if you call him. He's great to work with.


----------



## Duvel

Get ready for it... Duvel owns an O'Connell's Shetland. Rouge, an outrageously beautiful pink. Size 44. The sizing up advice is good. I could even go to 46.


----------



## WillBarrett

Noticed earlier this week that J. Crew Factory store produced lambswool crewnecks with saddle shoulders. For those on a budget, it's nothing special, but...it's not nothing, neither...


----------



## LeeLo

Duvel said:


> Get ready for it... Duvel owns an O'Connell's Shetland. Rouge, an outrageously beautiful pink. Size 44. The sizing up advice is good. I could even go to 46.


It didn't happen without pictures. Let's see this thing in action.


----------



## Elmer Zilch

Of interest: Unionmade is having another clearance, 40% off sale items with the coupon code FRONTRUNNER. Included is Harley of Scotland's version of a shaggy Shetland (looks to be less shaggy than "the" shaggy dog). $90 after discount. I'm in for a medium gray.

https://unionmadegoods.com/product-category/sale/sale-sweaters/?posts_per_page=96


----------



## chicagoboy

I'm thinking of ordering a couple from Spirit of Shetland because the three I have have gotten too much wear this season (probably 15+ days each already). I've got a grey solid, a maroon solid, and a navy cable-knit all from O'Connells. I also have a cream cashmere cableknit, so I'm not looking for cream/mushroom/oyster.

Available colors are here, so please feel free to chime in.

Right now I'm leaning towards a Surf/Sky/Blue Lovat and a Leaf/Moss/Pine. Definitely looking for the speckled/marled look since these yarns are so gorgeous and stuff in the US tends to be dyed pretty uniformly. I'm not confident pulling off a pink/salmon right now, though I know many of you would/will recommend it.

Looking forward to your thoughts.


----------



## Duvel

The Sweater... (the bottom image is the best representation of the color)


----------



## Duvel

Longer shot...


----------



## LeeLo

It's magnificent. I think you made the right choice. Approaching "Otter" status.


----------



## Duvel

Not sure what otter status is, but thank you! I really like it.


----------



## mjo_1




----------



## Duvel

Oh, yeah! From Animal House, right? I wouldn't mind if it were a bit more like that pink, actually.


----------



## Walter Denton

Duvel, your sweater color is beautiful! May have to get one myself although I just bought a Bills Khakis Shetland.


----------



## LeeLo

Thank you, mjo. Duvel, that was exactly who I had in mind. Animal House features several trad-ly men - Otter being one of the best.


----------



## Duvel

Yep. Believe it or not, there's a whole Andy's Trad thread about trad in Animal House.



LeeLo said:


> Thank you, mjo. Duvel, that was exactly who I had in mind. Animal House features several trad-ly men - Otter being one of the best.


----------



## Conservative87

What do you think of these sweaters? Seem to be made in Scotland, with all the trad details, and are available in several good colors.

https://www.leithclothing.com/collections/shetland-jumper


----------



## SlideGuitarist

How much do those Spirit o' Shetland sweaters work out to? I can't navigate their site on my Android. 

Also, the range of cultural references here is impressive!


----------



## Danny

Conservative87 said:


> What do you think of these sweaters? Seem to be made in Scotland, with all the trad details, and are available in several good colors.
> 
> https://www.leithclothing.com/collections/shetland-jumper


I like that color range. And made on Shetland of Shetland wool&#8230;can't get more legit than that.


----------



## Danny

mjo_1 said:


>


Or Charlie from Metropolitan&#8230;


----------



## orange fury

Love the sweater Duvel, if I get an O'Connells at some point, that's the color if go for first as well. I was tempted to go for it anyways, but remembered that I bought 4 Shetlands, a Ragg Wool, and an RLPL cashmere this winter - my justification for another (expensive) sweater is non existent lol


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Duvel - Nice choice! I have found this color to be more versatile than I had anticipated


----------



## oxford cloth button down

orange fury said:


> Love the sweater Duvel, if I get an O'Connells at some point, that's the color if go for first as well. I was tempted to go for it anyways, but remembered that I bought 4 Shetlands, a Ragg Wool, and an RLPL cashmere this winter - my justification for another (expensive) sweater is non existent lol


You may not need another sweater for 10 years at this point if that is the haul from this fall/winter.


----------



## SlideGuitarist

OCBD, those images seem to be identical. So the sweater goes with chinos...and goes with chinos! ;-)


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Those are cords, but yes it does work with tans, certain browns, and grey wool trousers as well. You did hit on a good point. 99% of a trad's trousers will be khaki chinos or grey wool


----------



## Duvel

Thank you, oxford. My decision was influenced by seeing your great example a while ago, actually.


----------



## Z.J.P

Harley for $90

https://unionmadegoods.com/brands/harley-of-scotland/


----------



## bone_in_fish

Z.J.P said:


> Harley for $90
> 
> https://unionmadegoods.com/brands/harley-of-scotland/


How does that Harley fit? The small seems REALLY small and the medium too big - or do figure there will be stretch in there?


----------



## mjo_1

Excuse the cross post from the 'what are you wearing' thread a while back, but I feel the need to add to the pink shetland photos. This is a shaggy dog in "salmon mix."


----------



## Z.J.P

I have no experience, I'm just sharing the info. 

I remember hardline saying he is a 38 and he took a medium. I'd try and contact Unionmade if you are unsure. These are specifically made for them, so one can't rely on typical Harley sizing.


----------



## sskim3

Z.J.P said:


> Harley for $90
> 
> https://unionmadegoods.com/brands/harley-of-scotland/


beat me to it. some good deals other than the harleys as well.


----------



## sskim3

bone_in_fish said:


> How does that Harley fit? The small seems REALLY small and the medium too big - or do figure there will be stretch in there?


PM CMDC... he bought a few during the last sale and it didnt fit his fancy. i believe the size runs small overall in general.


----------



## bone_in_fish

sskim3 said:


> PM CMDC... he bought a few during the last sale and it didnt fit his fancy. i believe the size runs small overall in general.


will do, thanks


----------



## SlideGuitarist

Got this Lord Jeff piece from conductor recently, and it is much pinker in natural light than this morose selfie would indicate. It would go well with chinos, tan corduroys, or light gray flannels. The uni stripe looks a little weak next to it. I might prefer a solid blue (or a white beater that I can't bear to throw out).


----------



## Duvel

Maybe we need a pink sweater thread?


----------



## SlideGuitarist

Or a drinking game!


----------



## sarakali

I apologize if this has been beaten to death already, but I wear an XS Shaggy Dog size (36R jacket size) and I like my sweaters on the slimmer/snugger side. Would a 36 from O'Connell's be more appropriate or should I size up to a 38?


----------



## phyrpowr

mjo_1 said:


> Excuse the cross post from the 'what are you wearing' thread a while back, but I feel the need to add to the pink shetland photos. This is a shaggy dog in "salmon mix."


I wore that same outfit the other day, with AE chukkas substituting for the Beanboots. That shade is very nice, and I consider it "almost pink-ish".


----------



## Duvel

Size up from your jacket size. That's the advice O'Connell's gave me (Ethan, I think), and my sweater is spot on.



sarakali said:


> I apologize if this has been beaten to death already, but I wear an XS Shaggy Dog size (36R jacket size) and I like my sweaters on the slimmer/snugger side. Would a 36 from O'Connell's be more appropriate or should I size up to a 38?


----------



## WrinkledKhakis

I received two Shetlands from LLBean as Christmas gifts this year. They look and fit great but I have worn each maybe a handful of times and the under forearms are already beginning to pill. Does anyone have a good (and potentially cheap) fix for pilling?


----------



## L-feld

WrinkledKhakis said:


> I received two Shetlands from LLBean as Christmas gifts this year. They look and fit great but I have worn each maybe a handful of times and the under forearms are already beginning to pill. Does anyone have a good (and potentially cheap) fix for pilling?


You need the "gleener."

Www.gleener.com

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Humphries

mjo_1 said:


> Excuse the cross post from the 'what are you wearing' thread a while back, but I feel the need to add to the pink shetland photos. This is a shaggy dog in "salmon mix."


_ Originally Posted by *phyrpowr* https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?p=1649428#post1649428
I wore that same outfit the other day, with AE chukkas substituting for the Beanboots. That shade is very nice, and I consider it "almost pink-ish".

_

Does anyone else have the same problem with pilling that I encounter when wearing my Barbour without a zip in liner?
I find that the zip for the absent liner causes this and was wondering if a liner would have enough fabric extending over the zip to provide a barrier to prevent this.


----------



## hardline_42

Z.J.P said:


> I have no experience, I'm just sharing the info.
> 
> I remember hardline saying he is a 38 and he took a medium. I'd try and contact Unionmade if you are unsure. These are specifically made for them, so one can't rely on typical Harley sizing.


I've got Unionmade Harleys and regular Harleys. The Unionmade medium is roughly equivalent to the standard Harley small.


----------



## RT-Bone

I like my O'Connell's shetland for the most part, but one thing bothers me a bit - when I look down, I can see my shirt through the weave - is that common? I feel like this isn't the case with my shetlands from LLB.


----------



## Duvel

I have not noticed that with mine.


----------



## August West

RT-Bone said:


> I like my O'Connell's shetland for the most part, but one thing bothers me a bit - when I look down, I can see my shirt through the weave - is that common? I feel like this isn't the case with my shetlands from LLB.


This is the case with my cable knit shetland from OC's, which I happen to be wearing today. I have 2 other regular knit OC's shetlands and those seem to have a tighter weave. The arms and body of the cable knit are also longer than the others, making it my least favorite of the 3.


----------



## Duvel

I appreciate different weaves of sweaters, actually. I like the variety, and I don't think a looser weave or slightly longer body, sleeves, etc., necessarily looks wrong.


----------



## mjo_1

August West said:


> This is the case with my cable knit shetland from OC's, which I happen to be wearing today. I have 2 other regular knit OC's shetlands and those seem to have a tighter weave. The arms and body of the cable knit are also longer than the others, making it my least favorite of the 3.


I have the noticed the same with my O'Connells cable knit. I still absolutely love it, but the gaps in the weave at the shoulder seams are definitely noticeable.


----------



## SlideGuitarist

I just got this Shetland jumper yesterday from the 'Bay. It was labelled as "brown," but fortunately turns out to be composed of, in descending order, slate blue, very dark moss green, rust, and tan. As I haven't seen Pendleton mentioned in this thread, I wonder if 1, they're not really made of Shetland wool; 2, they're not well-regarded. It was certainly a good buy at $28. 

I took this photo in natural light, but digital cameras do a poor job with extremely variegated weaves:


----------



## Duvel

I like it, slide. I have a Pendleton crewneck sweater myself, in a variegated mushroom color, that is very comfortable--it is all wool, but not Shetalnd wool, as far as I can tell (nothing on the label indicates Shetland). I think vintage Pendletons do command some respect among the trad crowd, although you don't hear it mentioned often.

It lacks the saddle shoulder. I prefer the saddle shoulder; I like the way the saddle shoulder looks, and it feels more tradly. Nevertheless, I enjoy wearing this sweater.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

SG - I had a Woolrich sweater that color a long time ago. I enjoyed it. It is close to the Autumn Shetland at OC, but has more color. I don't know much about Pendleton sweaters. If it fits and it is wool I will happily wear it.


----------



## SlideGuitarist

Thanks for the perspective, gentlemen. I've seen new Pendletons at retail; they're nowhere near this detailed.

Duvel, do you find that the saddle shoulder accommodates your shoulders more comfortably?


----------



## SlideGuitarist

Any opinion on those from Bill's? At that price (now $ 155), I'd just as soon send to Scotland.


----------



## orange fury

SlideGuitarist said:


> Thanks for the perspective, gentlemen. I've seen new Pendletons at retail; they're nowhere near this detailed.
> 
> Duvel, do you find that the saddle shoulder accommodates your shoulders more comfortably?


I wasn't asked, but for me, I don't notice a difference in comfort or fit between saddle shoulder or set sleeves - I'll purchase either and wear them happily.



SlideGuitarist said:


> Any opinion on those from Bill's? At that price (now $ 155), I'd just as soon send to Scotland.


The Marshall's near me had several Bills Shetlands a while back that I tried on (lovely burnt orange color, but the medium was huge on me and they didn't have a small). I liked the ones I handled, they seemed very well made and were heavy. They were also $50 - at $155, you're in O'Connells range, which is the gold standard.


----------



## Duvel

Yes, less restrictive.



SlideGuitarist said:


> Thanks for the perspective, gentlemen. I've seen new Pendletons at retail; they're nowhere near this detailed.
> 
> *Duvel, do you find that the saddle shoulder accommodates your shoulders more comfortably?*


----------



## Walter Denton

SlideGuitarist said:


> Any opinion on those from Bill's? At that price (now $ 155), I'd just as soon send to Scotland.


I have a Bills Khaki Shetland that I purchased at Marshall's this year for less than $40. It's a nice sweater and a fine deal at that price, but no better than many other Shetlands. I wouldn't pay $155 or more for it.

BTW - many Harley's of Scotland sweaters are on sale now at Bahle's, 
If they hold true to form they should have more on sale in a few weeks.


----------



## SlideGuitarist

Walter Denton said:


> I have a Bills Khaki Shetland that I purchased at Marshall's this year for less than $40. It's a nice sweater and a fine deal at that price, but no better than many other Shetlands. I wouldn't pay $155 or more for it.
> 
> BTW - many Harley's of Scotland sweaters are on sale now at Bahle's,
> If they hold true to form they should have more on sale in a few weeks.


$89.99! Some of these colors are amazing, though I don't have nerve to wear them in cold weather (I'm more used to the old-man palate): cornflower blue! Jaffa (orange)!


----------



## my19

I was just perusing the BB site for the Presidents Day sale and noticed that the Red Fleece Shetlands have been reduced to $39.95 (plus shipping and in Texas, at least, sales tax). I have one, like it a lot, and decided to order another. This being Red Fleece, I size up.


----------



## tocqueville

At that price, plus free shipping (shoprunner), i couldnt resist. I didnt size up and hope i won't regret that.

Edit: I just ordered another, sized up. Free returns....


----------



## my19

tocqueville said:


> At that price, plus free shipping (shoprunner), i couldnt resist. I didnt size up and hope i won't regret that.
> 
> Edit: I just ordered another, sized up. Free returns....


Truthfully, I don't know whether I really had to size up. The first Red Fleece I bought (in XL) was fine, and even a little roomy. I think I could get by with a Large, but BB didn't have it in the color I wanted.


----------



## Grayland

my19 said:


> Truthfully, I don't know whether I really had to size up. The first Red Fleece I bought (in XL) was fine, and even a little roomy. I think I could get by with a Large, but BB didn't have it in the color I wanted.


I bought one a month ago at $49.95 and like it quite a bit. I ordered my normal size and it fits me perfectly. I'm pretty slim in the gut and I don't find the BB Red Fleece to be too slim at all. I just grabbed a light blue one for $39.95.


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

I'll chime in here. Over the last year I've purchased O'Connells, Harley of Scotland, and Pendleton shetland sweaters. 
The Harley ones (after my first, I immediately purchased 2 more) are hands down the nicest ones I've ever owned. While O'Connells are very nice and have an amazing array of colors, dollar for dollar the Harley outshines it by miles IMO. For the record, I'll never waste money on a Pendleton again.... set in sleeves, and made in China...pure crap.


----------



## HerrDavid

YoungSoulRebel, could you say a little bit more about why/how Harley outshines O'Connell's (besides price)?


----------



## Duvel

I'll chime in here. I like my O'Connell's. I like it so much that I'm really not willing to try anything else. It has all the classic features I like, the weight is right, it's easy to order, it comes in a wide variety of colors, and it's offered in cable knit as well. I'm sold.


----------



## HerrDavid

I'm familiar with O'Connell's shetlands, as I have a few myself. And, yes, they're lovely. But if Harley's are appreciably better, while being $50 or so less, I'd certainly like to know. Hard to imagine, I'll admit, but I'd like to hear YoungSoulRebel's take, since he has experience with both.

If memory serves, an old HTJ shetland post might have had some words of comparison. I don't know if the post could be dug up now though.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Are we sure that O'Connell's sweater are not Harley's white-labeled?


----------



## mhardy

oxford cloth button down said:


> Are we sure that O'Connell's sweater are not Harley's white-labeled?


OCBD, that's a great question. I have a two Harley shetlands and a Hunter & Coggins (Asheville, NC) private label. I am 99% sure they are the same.


----------



## Walter Denton

mhardy said:


> OCBD, that's a great question. I have a two Harley shetlands and a Hunter & Coggins (Asheville, NC) private label. I am 99% sure they are the same.


According to "the Weejun" O'Connell's Shetlands are made by Laurence Odie (LOKL) who also supplies J. Press and the Andover Shop https://www.theweejun.com/recent-fi...-smith-laurence-odie-5-ply-cashmere-shetland/
Of course he could be wrong.


----------



## ROI

mjo_1 said:


> I've got a handful of shaggy dogs, and I love the brushed texture, but to me this makes them too casual for work. Do you think the non-brushed O'Connell's models would be a little more biz casual appropriate? I haven't seen one in the flesh. I've got a some birthday money burning a hole in my pocket, and I really need to pick up a work appropriate sweater. (I was thinking a wine colored O'Connell's lambswool?) On the other hand, I've really been itching for a navy O'Connell's cable knit shetland. Could that be ok for a wool pants / button down / occasional sport coat work environment? I'd love to do both but I'd get murdered when the next month's statement arrives.


Cables disappear on a dark, solid color (as opposed to heathered or marled) sweater such as navy. Save the cable premium and buy a flat navy. A cable is more visible in a lighter color.


----------



## ROI

Semper Jeep said:


> I will say that many of the clothing items we seem to like here are higher priced today than the CPI or inflation rate would dictate than they were 40+ years ago but the Shaggy Dog seems to be one of the _most_ inflated items I've come across. FWIW, looking at old LL Bean catalogs show their items generally still cost pretty close to what they did in the 1950s and 1960s (of course, that doesn't take changes in quality into account).
> 
> A bit of disclosure: I'm an economist, and although pricing and inflation isn't my bag, I still enjoy looking at these types of stats.


When I was just out of college in the late 1970's/early 1980's, part of my job involved buying products in British pounds and importing them. If I recall correctly (I imagine there's a quick way to verify this), the exchange rate was about 4 pounds to the dollar. The current rate is about .66 pounds to the dollar. That difference accounts for some of the apparent inflation.


----------



## ROI

Drake's has some great-looking brushed shetlands:


----------



## SlideGuitarist

Gotta bump this, to point out that these Duvel-recommended sweaters have dropped in price:


----------



## Califax

How do people here like Spirit of Shetland sweaters? 

What's not to like? One can choose one's yarn/color AND get it made to your size specs. 

The only downside is a wait but it seems worth it. 

I presume the quality is very high? 

Are these fairly thick and somewhat rough in the hand?

I see they are seamless - do peeps like that?


----------



## Califax

Charles Dana said:


> orange fury said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shetland I see as almost a trad wool version of a sweatshirt./QUOTE]
> 
> EXTREMELY astute observation. You nailed it.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree; absolutely true.
Click to expand...


----------



## CLTesquire

I think we should start a new thread entitled Best Shetland Sweaters This Year ('15-'16). Fits and opinions change from year to year and it might be interesting to have these things categorized by year.


----------



## Califax

Just been reading through this thread and it occurred to me: it's funny, I don't mind thrifting sport jackets/blazers or coats or trousers. 

But for some reason a sweater seems too personal to me to want from someone else. As do shoes. To me it would be like thrifting someone's underwear and socks that had been previously worn. 

Maybe it's just me?


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Originally Posted by *orange fury*https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?p=1611746#post1611746Shetland I see as almost a trad wool version of a sweatshirt./QUOTE]

EXTREMELY astute observation. You nailed it.


Califax said:


> I agree; absolutely true.


I agree with the sentiment, but even my most casual of co-workers would not wear a sweatshirt to work. However, I have no issue wearing a Shetland to work.


----------



## Duvel

Hmm. I'm not quite sure I agree with the sweatshirt analogy. I think it's not a version of anything but itself, really. It's a thick wool crewneck sweater.


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

Late reply I know, but first off, that color is AMAZING! I actually purchased 4 Pendleton Shetlands last year. Now I am a big Pendleton fan, I own board shirts, coats, jackets, blankets and jumpers by them. I know set in sleeves are frowned upon, but those sweaters (at least mine) are built like a brick wall and I absolutely love them! Mine are absolutely Shetlands. I went on a jumper bender this summer and accrued quite a few different brands. The Pendletons are second only to my Harleys.



SlideGuitarist said:


> I just got this Shetland jumper yesterday from the 'Bay. It was labelled as "brown," but fortunately turns out to be composed of, in descending order, slate blue, very dark moss green, rust, and tan. As I haven't seen Pendleton mentioned in this thread, I wonder if 1, they're not really made of Shetland wool; 2, they're not well-regarded. It was certainly a good buy at $28.
> 
> I took this photo in natural light, but digital cameras do a poor job with extremely variegated weaves:


----------



## Duvel

YoungSoulRebel said:


> Late reply I know, but first off, that color is AMAZING! I actually purchased 4 Pendleton Shetlands last year. Now I am a big Pendleton fan, I own board shirts, coats, jackets, blankets and jumpers by them. I know set in sleeves are frowned upon, but those sweaters (at least mine) are built like a brick wall and I absolutely love them! Mine are absolutely Shetlands. I went on a jumper bender this summer and accrued quite a few different brands. The Pendletons are second only to my Harleys.


I own two Shetland crewneck sweaters from Pendleton, and I think they are fine. Their only drawback is the seamed shoulder as opposed to the saddle shoulder (my preference), but they are good in every other way. Good thick Shetland wool, nice cuffs, good collar. A substantial fall sweater, and very trad looking, to my eye.

And yes, great color, Slide! (I'm not sure what that post dates from--too lazy to look. Nevertheless...).


----------



## SlideGuitarist

The post is from last spring but the sweater must be quite old.


----------



## Duvel

Both of my Pendletons are ancient. I think that makes them even better.


----------



## Danny

The best Shetland this year…is the same best Shetland as every year…O'Connell's. There are other good options, but that will always be the best.


----------



## Duvel

Man after mine own heart.

I've determined to buy one new O'Connell's Shetland every fall. The hard part is choosing which one. Lately I've been taken by their cable Shetlands.

Looked at cost-wise, if one buys just one of these a year, that's roughly $20 a month for a sweater. Affordable!



Danny said:


> The best Shetland this year&#8230;is the same best Shetland as every year&#8230;O'Connell's. There are other good options, but that will always be the best.


----------

